# ICURNVS Lawn Journal



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

Wish I would have started this journal last year when I really started to take lawn maintenance serious but better late than never. With the help of this forum and lots of reading, my lawn is the envy of the neighborhood!

Going to be starting my first ever lawn reno this year so this will be a good start for the journal.

Hope any readers enjoy the progress and the inevitable mistakes I make along the way! Feel free to add any advice you got!


----------



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

Starting my first ever reno on a small 1000sqft section of lawn. I'm going to try to follow the Reno guide in the forums and Today was the point of no return as the glyph has been thrown down. I'm a bit ahead of schedule but I'm going to be away for a week and wanted to start the kill off so I've got plenty of time to get a second glyph spray down for the stubborn weeds.

Picture may have people wondering why I'm killing it off but a close look you will see 80% clover and 10% quackgrass. The clover has started to completely choke out any good grass.

I'm sure my neighbors think I've resorted to painting the grass but it's just blue marker for the glyph. Just wait until they see the bright yellow dead grass in a couple weeks 😂


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

No turning back now! I'll be following along. Good luck. What seed will you be using?


----------



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

@Liquidstone I found a local supplier that can get certified midnight and prosperity KBG. Going to 50/50 blend the two. Thanks for the follow!


----------



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

My Reno strip is looking super dead now. I've got a few green blades of grass and weeds that survived but gonna do a second glyph spray just in case. I've mowed at the lowest setting on my mower to try to expose some dirt.

In the next couple weeks I'll be installing concrete forms between the rocks and grass to create a mow curb. Also plan to bring in about a yard of topsoil to level out all the bumps in the strip


----------



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

Built myself a sweet lawn sprayer that sits on top of my pull behind aerator. Shout out to Connor Ward for his parts list!


----------



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

Been a minute since I updated my journal. Mostly counting down the days before I can throw seed down. Now realize I maybe started the roundup apps a bit early. Kinda wish I kept some green grass in that area a little longer 😅.

Got my edging mostly done. Need to back fill the edging and start leveling off the area with topsoil so I can begin to fallow it. I bought a truck bed unloader and excited to try it out. Shoveling a yard or two of dirt out of a truck sucks 🤣


----------



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

Also wanted to make a post not just about my Reno. My "showpiece" lawn is looking good as ever especially for mid July. Temps are consistently in the mid 90's the last couple weeks. I've seen a little die off and stress but not terrible. This plot has a few patches of quackgrass and clover which is annoying. It's old contractor grass when the house was built 40 years ago but some tlc has made it look pretty good the last couple years. Want to do a Reno on it but hard to commit 🤣

Getting excited for fall blitz.


----------



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

Harbor Freights Truck bed unloader, worth every penny of the 50 bucks it cost. Took me longer to sweep out the remnants with a broom than it took to unload 2 yards of top soil


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

Better to start off early and have plenty of time rather than trying to cram everything in. After this Reno I'm sure you'll be craving another!


----------



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

This A-hole and his little brother have made my yard their home. They keep eating my grass causing short stressed out patches in my lawn 😒

Can't be too mad though. Best buffet in the neighborhood :lol:


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

...trying to look for the silver lining. In addition to creating stress, frequent mowing/munching also stimulates growth. Are they fertilizing where they're eating?  Seriously, if you can spot fertlize and add extra water, it should help. If you can get your hands on some Milorganite or other biosolids product (Milo medicine, or medicine as I call it), it may also keep the little buggers away a little bit. It tends to repel deer, but needs to be applied frequently. Maybe some light apps 1-2x per week could help.

That little guy is cute and relaxing to look at.


----------



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

@Chris LI Thanks for stopping by! Although they do some damage to the lawn, I do enjoy their presence. I like watching them spend the day nibbling grass while the birds hunt for worms after a watering. Just wish they would move around the yard a bit more instead of eating themselves a circle in the turf :lol:

I've also realized that maybe I spend too much time in the yard as they aren't even bothered by me anymore. They hardly get spooked as I walk past them on the lawn. I could probably pet them by the end of summer :lol:


----------



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

Getting ready to throw seed down in 2 days. Doing an app of gly today to kill off what has sprouted up through the topsoil laid down a few weeks ago. Quite a few little weeds have sprouted up from it.

Also made a diy peat moss spreader. Excited to try it out!


----------



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

Seed down day! Hit my 1000 sqft Reno plot with a 4 pound mix of midnight and prosperity. Sprayed the plot with .55 teaspoons of tenacity. Finished her off with a layer of peat moss.


----------

